# co2 Generator in action. pics and vid



## DragonSpirit1185 (Dec 6, 2010)

I figured for those thinking about making a co2 generator to get rid of unwanted bugs would want to see one in action if they haven't already.

all the instructions can be found here: http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/care-sheets/57367-building-using-co2-generator.html


















and here are the charges. some dinner for the bugs >:O










and here is a video  btw the way I'm on the phone haha


----------



## DartFrogs415 (Jul 24, 2010)

sorry, i accidentally clicked not helpful without seeing the actual post! oops!


----------



## DragonSpirit1185 (Dec 6, 2010)

DartFrogs415 said:


> sorry, i accidentally clicked not helpful without seeing the actual post! oops!


lulz don't worry about it man 
nice pit btw


----------



## DragonSpirit1185 (Dec 6, 2010)

I'm curious as to how long I need to keep the tank sealed lol


----------



## DragonSpirit1185 (Dec 6, 2010)

well the little mother (explicit) are still in there crawling around and now my viv wreaks of vinegar.....like bad.....so bad i can't open it.
The leaves and everything smell of vinegar -____________-
Idk if I even wanna try bombing again.
The viv didn't even fill up with co2 like he said unless i couldn't see it yet he says in the thread you can see it....lol idk.
I followed the instructions but it doesn't look like it worked so far. so I am keeping it sealed up all night and hopefully they all die.


----------



## DragonSpirit1185 (Dec 6, 2010)

they are still around -_________________-

here is some macro pic of the bugs so I can try to get an ID.
No they are not springtails. the adults are half the size of adult springtails and these bugs have a metallic appearance.


























also I think the vinegar burned my pepperomia and my arrowhead plant.
well I'm certain it did cause that's where tiny droplets were falling.


----------



## mordoria (Jan 28, 2011)

they look like springs to me. I wouldent worry too much. The only bugs I get bothered by is snails (bc they eat my leaves)


----------



## james67 (Jun 28, 2008)

i still have no idea why your so intent on killing everything in your tank. its just not going to happen, and why would your want to? those look like springtails, and a nice established colony at that. thats food for your frogs. dont keep trying to kill them. 

virtually all tanks get unexpected microfauna, just like almost all tanks get molds growing in them. trying to fight that is pointless IMO.

james


----------



## DragonSpirit1185 (Dec 6, 2010)

james67 said:


> i still have no idea why your so intent on killing everything in your tank. its just not going to happen, and why would your want to? those look like springtails, and a nice established colony at that. thats food for your frogs. dont keep trying to kill them.
> 
> virtually all tanks get unexpected microfauna, just like almost all tanks get molds growing in them. trying to fight that is pointless IMO.
> 
> james


they are eating at my pepperomias and they aren't springtails. -_-
I know what springs look like and these guys are metallic and are tear dropped shaped.
I wish they was springs and leave my damn pepperomia alone


----------



## Enlightened Rogue (Mar 21, 2006)

I don`t know, a few of them look like springtails to me.

John


----------



## james67 (Jun 28, 2008)

i somehow doubt they are eating your peperomia

and springtails can be metallic. i culture a really tiny type of springtail that i call pearl springs because they have a metallic sort of iridescence to them.

there are all different types of springtails and they dont all look like the whites.

james


----------



## DragonSpirit1185 (Dec 6, 2010)

mordoria said:


> they look like springs to me. I wouldent worry too much. The only bugs I get bothered by is snails (bc they eat my leaves)


well I have noticed holes in one of my pepperomias or maybe it was just decay on the leaf.
these guys sure aren't cleaning up the mold in my viv lol.
bombing would have killed springs but these guys are still kicking.

like I said the adults are half the size of adult springtails.
just wanting to make it clear that these guys aren't springtails.
I showed fieldnstream some when i met up with him at Repticon and even he said they wasn't springtails.

thanks for replying tho everyone.
they are crap pics anyway.

I think I will leave them alone for now but if they start eating away at a plant to where it's noticeable they gotta go.

any suggestions on certain food items that might narrow it down?


----------



## DragonSpirit1185 (Dec 6, 2010)

james67 said:


> i somehow doubt they are eating your peperomia
> 
> and springtails can be metallic. i culture a really tiny type of springtail that i call pearl springs because they have a metallic sort of iridescence to them.
> 
> ...


yeah well I don't know what all springs look like 
I think I will leave them be for now maybe it was just decay on the leaf.

any idea on some food chices that would really narrow it down?
btw these bugs came from plants at Lowes and are native to GA.


----------



## thedude (Nov 28, 2007)

Those are some nice sprintail pictures  seriously though, those are springs. I have atleast 5 different types in some of my tanks and they all vary in size and color, and some are that shape as well. 

Perhaps your peperomia has leaves dieing (as all plants do at times) and these guys are feasting on them. Shouldn't harm your plants or frogs. In fact, they will help both.


----------



## Neontra (Aug 16, 2011)

Taking a closer look, those are springtails. Long, narrow body with 2 "antennaes".


----------



## DragonSpirit1185 (Dec 6, 2010)

well these bugs are native to Georgia.
they came from around here so do springtails in the US on the east coast look like that?

edit:
well I've been doing some research lol 








http://myrmecos.wordpress.com/2008/03/09/miniature-trap-jaw-ants/









http://www.e-bug.net/forum/messages/7058.shtml

the ones in my viv don't have the furcula or maybe I just cant see them.
the furcula is the thing that sticks out of the back of their body that is forked








http://perfectgardeners.com/learn/?p=ittvavwaw&paged=18

wow I just found an awesome site.
http://bugguide.net/node/view/14529

I'm sorry everyone I didn't realize there was such a vast array of springtails.
Maybe next time someone should mention that they look different in many way lol  Like the dude did...that's what got me researching lol.
they look nothing like the ones in my culture whatsoever.
I shouldn't have thought that there was only a few kinds cause as everyone should know about insects and is that there is a bunch of different kinds of one species lol well that applies to many living things on the planet.
but trust me if you saw them in person you wouldn't think they were springtails.
even Field/fieldnstream didn't think they was springtails along with a lot of others at Repticon.
I took a leaf with me that had a bunch on there hoping someone could ID the bugs and everyone said they didn't think they were springtails.

I'm going to pull one later and get a closer look using a magnifying glass see if I can see the furcula.
I'm not doubting you guys and from the pics above i think it's a springtail.




Neontra said:


> Taking a closer look, those are springtails. Long, narrow body with 2 "antennaes".


you do realize how many different bugs in the world fit this description, right? xD


----------



## fieldnstream (Sep 11, 2009)

Those look different than the bugs you brought to repticon...they really do look like springs. Remember that the ABG you got from me was seeded with pink and white springs, so you should have plenty of springs in the viv. Compare your pic to this pic I took of some springs:


----------



## DragonSpirit1185 (Dec 6, 2010)

fieldnstream said:


> Those look different than the bugs you brought to repticon...they really do look like springs. Remember that the ABG you got from me was seeded with pink and white springs, so you should have plenty of springs in the viv. Compare your pic to this pic I took of some springs:


yeah that's what I keep trying to tell them man lol.
I haven't noticed any kinds of springs in there tho 
your pic looks nothing like the bugs in my viv.
Hopefully the springs will show up but I think if they was going to they would have by now wouldn't they?


----------



## Taron (Sep 23, 2009)

Do the same thing over except use dry ice and water. It doesn't smell and does the trick way better.

Taron


----------



## DragonSpirit1185 (Dec 6, 2010)

ReptilesEtcetera said:


> Do the same thing over except use dry ice and water. It doesn't smell and does the trick way better.
> 
> Taron


Yeah I was thinking about this but with it being a 10 gallon tank would i run the risk of freezing my plants?
there are some plants that aren't far from the top of the viv and I'm concerned they may freeze


----------



## Taron (Sep 23, 2009)

another way is to seal your tank with a paintball co2 canisters opened. The dry ice shouldn't drop the temp enough to harm the plants


----------



## james67 (Jun 28, 2008)

.................but why try and kill springs?

:/


----------



## DragonSpirit1185 (Dec 6, 2010)

james67 said:


> .................but why try and kill springs?
> 
> :/


they really don't think they are springs tho....ask Field..I showed them to him at Repticon.
wait I just went over that post again lol
Well I know at Repticon he said they didn't.
If they are springs and pose no threat I will keep them in there.
I don't want my springs I seed the tank with the have to compete for food or anything




fieldnstream said:


> Those look different than the bugs you brought to repticon...they really do look like springs. Remember that the ABG you got from me was seeded with pink and white springs, so you should have plenty of springs in the viv. Compare your pic to this pic I took of some springs:


Field did you mean the ones I showed you was or wasn't springtails? 
maybe it was a typo and you meant the bugs I showed you doesn't look like springs.
the pics I showed that was posted before your reply was just pics I pulled off the net and was the closet thing I could find yet these bugs don't look like those pics at all.
I thought you said they don't look like springs so ignore my first reply to this quote lol
man my mind is scrambled.
I'm going to bed.
Btw....I dropped that bag with the bugs in it at Repticon by accident and this one guy picked it up and had a look on his face like he found a $100 dollar bill and then he put it in his pocket....or so my sister said lol
really weird lol


----------



## james67 (Jun 28, 2008)

they are almost certainly springs.

springtails are one of the most abundant life forms on earth, and they come in all shapes and sizes. some dont even possess the furcula (spring tail)

they look just like my "james's pearl springs" that ive been culturing for some time now.

james


----------



## DragonSpirit1185 (Dec 6, 2010)

james67 said:


> they are almost certainly springs.
> 
> springtails are one of the most abundant life forms on earth, and they come in all shapes and sizes. some dont even possess the furcula (spring tail)
> 
> ...


yeah I saw the pearl springs on that bug ID site and they look pretty similar.
they would be temperate kinds of springs tho right?


----------



## james67 (Jun 28, 2008)

DragonSpirit1185 said:


> yeah I saw the pearl springs on that bug ID site and they look pretty similar.
> they would be temperate kinds of springs tho right?


not sure how you saw the pearl springs on any site (labeled as such) since i named them that. 

as far as i know i was the first to separate, clean, and culture these in the hobby.


----------



## DragonSpirit1185 (Dec 6, 2010)

james67 said:


> not sure how you saw the pearl springs on any site (labeled as such) since i named them that.
> 
> as far as i know i was the first to separate, clean, and culture these in the hobby.


ah well I thought I did. sorry man.
I'm pretty sure I saw pearl something idk...my mind was a mess yesterday.
that site has tons of bugs and it isn't about PDfs
there is a lot of springs on there that haven't been introduced into this hobby.
they might have those types of springs you're culturing on there under their scientific name.


----------



## fieldnstream (Sep 11, 2009)

DragonSpirit1185 said:


> Field did you mean the ones I showed you was or wasn't springtails?
> maybe it was a typo and you meant the bugs I showed you doesn't look like springs.


I don't see any typos...I was saying that the bugs in the pictures that you posted don't look the same as the bugs you had at repticon. So to clarify, the pictures you posted in this thread look like springs to me (especially since the substrate you put in there was seeded with springs) and do not look like what you originally had in the tank if I remember correctly. Like I have been telling you, I don't see why you would want to get rid of them, but if you will feel better then just bomb it again and re-seed.


----------



## DragonSpirit1185 (Dec 6, 2010)

fieldnstream said:


> I don't see any typos...I was saying that the bugs in the pictures that you posted don't look the same as the bugs you had at repticon. So to clarify, the pictures you posted in this thread look like springs to me (especially since the substrate you put in there was seeded with springs) and do not look like what you originally had in the tank if I remember correctly. Like I have been telling you, I don't see why you would want to get rid of them, but if you will feel better then just bomb it again and re-seed.


I was just making sure that's what you meant 
Cause at Repticon you said they wasn't springtails.
these are the same bugs I had before I got the ABG from you.
the bugs in there look nothing like white or pink springs tho.
they are like a metallic gray...borderline silver, tear dropped or shield shaped, short almost round bodies except for the point at the end of bodies and they aren't slender like most springs.
maybe they are a type of spring but they aren't any kind I have ever seen or been able to find.
So I guess these little guys will remain innocent until proven guilty... if guilty then they will sentenced to death haha
So no more bombing just yet


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

I realize that you are gradually changing your mind and that you are now at a "ok, MAYBE they are springtails". Now I'm not going to go back through the thread and count, but seriously, how many people have to tell you those are springtails before you'll believe us? Poor James must me beating his head against a wall by now.
Those are springtails. They are eating the already dying sections of your plants because that's what springtails do. They eat decaying matter.


----------



## Yobosayo (Sep 27, 2009)

After reading three pages of this I now feel like eating a bullet.


----------



## DragonSpirit1185 (Dec 6, 2010)

Pumilo said:


> I realize that you are gradually changing your mind and that you are now at a "ok, MAYBE they are springtails". Now I'm not going to go back through the thread and count, but seriously, how many people have to tell you those are springtails before you'll believe us? Poor James must me beating his head against a wall by now.
> Those are springtails. They are eating the already dying sections of your plants because that's what springtails do. They eat decaying matter.


actually I left the plants laying in the bottom of a my viv to test this and they aren't even on it.
I thought the same too that they would be all over it but they don't even really go around the decaying plant.
They mostly are in the middle of the hinge.
I showed them to numerous people at Repticon and they said that it isn't springtails and they have no idea what it is.
the picture I posted on here doesn't even really show what they look like....my dad's camera lens isn't good enough to clarify and they move around to much so that picture by looking like it doesn't even look like them to begin with. I just posted it anyway.
Maybe they are springs....but they look nothing like any of the springs i have researched on that Bug ID.

I know springs eat decaying matter so if they are springs then why won't they touch the plant?
I will be putting a mushroom in there tonight tho to see if they go at it in the next few days.

also there is still mold in my my viv on the grapewood and they haven't touched it


----------



## DragonSpirit1185 (Dec 6, 2010)

so after further studying the bugs behavior and since the peperomia has really started to decompose and placing mushrooms in there I have determined you all were right and these are springtails.
They are tearing up the mushrooms and they have already consumed the peperomia. They didn't touch the peperomia until it was pretty much mushy.
I'm still not 100% convinced but they sure do act like the white springs I have although some bugs can feed off the same as other species, but as the saying goes....if it quaks like a duck then it's a duck.


----------



## thedude (Nov 28, 2007)

DragonSpirit1185 said:


> if it quaks like a duck then it's a duck.







I still think they are springtails, I just wanted to be a smartass.


----------

